# HR10-250 petition to Directv



## lord-dogbert (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello,

If you haven't signed the petition to DirecTV to give us the update to 6.2 please go asap. I finally have an ear at Direct corporate and plan on submitting the petition very soon.

Thank You and keep the faith that numbers might actually do something.

http://www.ipetitions.com/campaigns...250_6.2_update/


----------



## ffrllc (Jun 4, 2004)

Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

http://www.ipetitions.com/campaigns/hr10-250_6.2_update/


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

come on, guys. were approaching a thousand signatures.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

joetoronto said:


> come on, guys. were approaching a thousand signatures.


Let's see. 1000 people threaten to leave DirecTV over this. Then 1000 actually *do* If each subscriber was spending $150 a month (that's almost three times what I actually spend), that is $150,000 a month of revenue loss. Assuming DirecTV works on about 15% margin (which is probably high), that is a profit loss of $2,250 a month.

I think that's calling a rounding error.

Let me know when you get to 10,000. Then maybe this will do something. Until then this is an exercise in making ourselves feel like we can make a difference, nothing else.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

pkscout said:


> Let's see. 1000 people threaten to leave DirecTV over this. Then 1000 actually *do* If each subscriber was spending $150 a month (that's almost three times what I actually spend), that is $150,000 a month of revenue loss. Assuming DirecTV works on about 15% margin (which is probably high), that is a profit loss of $2,250 a month.
> 
> I think that's calling a rounding error.
> 
> Let me know when you get to 10,000. Then maybe this will do something. Until then this is an exercise in making ourselves feel like we can make a difference, nothing else.


hey, if we all thought like you, we'd have *zero* signatures, pkscout.

"Let me know when you get to 10,000. "

that's ok, we wouldn't want to bother you.


----------



## kmp14 (Sep 18, 2003)

With the new HD DVR coming, why would they risk messing with "working" (and investing in) software that is being phased out anyway?


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

joetoronto said:


> hey, if we all thought like you, we'd have *zero* signatures, pkscout.
> 
> "Let me know when you get to 10,000. "
> 
> that's ok, we wouldn't want to bother you.


Don't take what he's saying personally.

I work in an organization only slightly larger than News Corp and anything under $10 million is ignored, even profits are rounded to the nearest $100 million.

I hope you are successful in your effort, but it would be delusional to think that the numbers you have to work with are really going to put pressure on these guys.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

pkscout said:


> Let's see. 1000 people threaten to leave DirecTV over this. Then 1000 actually *do* If each subscriber was spending $150 a month (that's almost three times what I actually spend), that is $150,000 a month of revenue loss. Assuming DirecTV works on about 15% margin (which is probably high), that is a profit loss of $2,250 a month.
> 
> I think that's calling a rounding error.
> 
> Let me know when you get to 10,000. Then maybe this will do something. Until then this is an exercise in making ourselves feel like we can make a difference, nothing else.


Hmmm... 15% of $150,000 is only $2,250? Now THAT's a rounding error.

Since you wanted to know when 10 times that was at stake, I'm hereby giving you notice that 15% of $150,000 is $22,500. Thus it's now reached 10 times your original amount.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Not to burst your bubble... for an idea on on how well the petitions are going...

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/tivo9900/petition.html

14,000+ signatures over the last 3 years....

Still don't have native support for HMO.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Hmmm... 15% of $150,000 is only $2,250? Now THAT's a rounding error.
> 
> Since you wanted to know when 10 times that was at stake, I'm hereby giving you notice that 15% of $150,000 is $22,500. Thus it's now reached 10 times your original amount.


See you missed it. I was using News Corp math. 

(please don't tell my mother, the statistician, that I am unable to divide properly by 10s)


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Hmmm... 15% of $150,000 is only $2,250? Now THAT's a rounding error.
> 
> Since you wanted to know when 10 times that was at stake, I'm hereby giving you notice that 15% of $150,000 is $22,500. Thus it's now reached 10 times your original amount.


Not to mention that the 15% profit margin figure would only apply on the overall cost base (i.e., when including fixed costs such as the cost of launching and maintaining satellites). I'll bet that once you remove fixed costs from the equation, their margin is much greater than 50% (75-80%?). I.e., a significant portion of each additional subscriber's payments goes straight to the bottom line.

That said, this still probably ain't enough to get on their radar screen. Can't hurt to try though.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

maybe he meant .015 not .15?  It always amazed me that the zero there isn't a significant number


----------



## lord-dogbert (Jan 31, 2005)

Total number 895
Total number today 93 
Total number within last week 193 

Excellent work, we are almost there.

As for the HMO/MRV issue, my contact knows this issue and told me that there are two issues related to that. The first is Hollywood concerned about true digital content being easily pulled off of Tivo and placed on the web. The main issue though is that Direct does not want to support home networks and PC's. They have learned from Tivo customer support that not everyone is savvy with even turning on the PC so trying to get them to network their Tivo would be a disaster. I plan on further discussing HMO with her when she gets the results of this petition, wont hurt but I doubt i'll get far with that one.


----------



## lord-dogbert (Jan 31, 2005)

We are #4 on ipetitions:

1. Early Retirement for Paramedics - A Public Safety 
2. Kern Specific Plan Marginalizes OHV Use 
3. Sauvons Titi le Singe de Grez en Bouère ! 
4. DirecTv to release 6.2 software update for HD Tivo 
5. Sysops allowed to take SS from cheaters computer 


I also posted to AVSForum as well.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Would it be possible to have you not duplicate your posts in both these threads. I know everyone knows my opinions about this effort, and I don't think it's necessary to have *two* threads about it.

Maybe we could just merge these two threads since they are about *exactly* the same thing.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Please help me understand why I should care - since my HR10 will be replaced with an HR20 in about 100 days?


----------



## sprocto2 (Mar 23, 2004)

IndyTom said:


> Please help me understand why I should care - since my HR10 will be replaced with an HR20 in about 100 days?


How about doing it for those of us that do care?


----------



## lord-dogbert (Jan 31, 2005)

To all of you NAY SAYERS, I hope that you keep softwareupdates=false when they release this, the rest of us well be sitting back enjoying the fruits of this bloody labor.

For the folks looking forward to the HR20, if you think the hr10 is bad then just wait till you see this peice. You really think the Direct is going to make it easy to get on the drive, huh. Tivo essentially lets us hack to our hearts content as long as we don't steal from them. Direct has already stated that the HR20 will have advanced security and we all know that they can secure the broadcast and by extension what is recorded on the drive. Hell all they need to do is use a crytographic accelerator(smart card) on playback. The content will stay encrypted on the drive.

We already know the stance they have on home networking, they hate the idea and don't want to support it. You really think that you're going to get what you want from them through the HR20, THAT"S A BIGGER PIPE DREAM THAN 6.2 ON THE HR10!


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

IndyTom said:


> Please help me understand why I should care - since my HR10 will be replaced with an HR20 in about 100 days?


You won't see an HR20 in 100 days. But go ahead and believe.

Plus, I don't want or need an HR20 as I get OTA fine and would like to keep the Tivo software.

I would still like my HR10 to get 6.2. Would make for a much happier network of DTivos.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

sprocto2 said:


> How about doing it for those of us that do care?


exactly, sprocto.

you know, not beleiving the update will come is one thing, slamming others for trying is another thing though.

if you have no spirit, that's fine, we understand that.

why you feel compelled to strip us of _our_ spirit is just plain wrong and beyond me.


----------

